# Where u even get these though



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

One shop I used to work for used to get these. a bit bigger than this one maybe. They r great for straining paint when your rolling out a lot of drywall. You keep it in a five of water and pull it out and prop it on the five ur working out of and strain as you go. so fast and so easey compared to a bag. But I don't know where they got them or where to get them. Anybody ever use one or see them somewhere?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

A wire mesh colander. Try a commercial kitchen supply house if you want the large size.


EDIT: or Amazon

Adcraft DBTN-12 12" Double Mesh, Large Tinned Steel Strainer with Heavy Duty Rod Handle: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Old hardware stores usually have them, you know, the mom and pop variety that are harder and harder to find. Also, you can use the old wooden window screens, pull the two pieces apart, and use them on top of a 5 to strain. The pic is a bad example. I use the ones that slide so you can adjust them to the window size horizontally.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I used to make coffee with one of those things and a open pot of boiling water. Made some real good coffee. I lost it somewhere. Tried to buy another one a few times but they were hard to find in stores.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I just bought one of those. In the kitchen section of my local hardware store. Thought it might come in handy one day.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bed, bath and beyond would have a large variety of things like that. Splatter guards used to cover pans while frying foods will have a smaller mesh which could work for straining paint for spraying. I use a 5 gallon bucket cut in half just below the handle and I place a 5 gallon bag in it then snap a lid on it with the the center circle area cut out of it. It will sit inside of the bucket that you will be straining into then the whole bag / bucket set up can be put in a 5 of water for later use.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

mustangmike3789 said:


> Bed, bath and beyond would have a large variety of things like that. Splatter guards used to cover pans while frying foods will have a smaller mesh which could work for straining paint for spraying. I use a 5 gallon bucket cut in half just below the handle and I place a 5 gallon bag in it then snap a lid on it with the the center circle area cut out of it. It will sit inside of the bucket that you will be straining into then the whole bag / bucket set up can be put in a 5 of water for later use.


GREAT TIP :thumbsup: we do the same with a 35 gal tub & a 2x4 with the half 5 and strainer ... spray rig in tub 35 gal for spraying is gold shooting ceilings, walls, trim :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you are old just steal the old ladies pantyhose


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> If you are old just steal the old ladies pantyhose


Fishnets?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> If you are old just steal the old ladies pantyhose


I'm old and I still have to buy them at CVS.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Plastic drop in strainer for fives. I use the ones with the cut out for your pump to be in the five and you can still pour directly into the strainer.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Old school tract guys loved these when I was in the stores. They are called spaghetti strainers.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I just saw one in my kitchen the other day. I figured my wife would kill me if I used it for paint....but I was definitely tempted!

Nowadays Safeway and other grocery stores have kitchen sections. Probably could find one there. Keeping it clean could be a hassle. Unless you're really good about those things.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I use an old stocking. Its the easiest way to strain paint.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

We call it a SIV. Generally chanted towards a Canadien or Philly goaltender. Found somewhere in my pots and pans section.

Also at Beanpot tourneys. Ah the fun!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> If you are old just steal the old ladies pantyhose





Brian C said:


> I use an old stocking. Its the easiest way to strain paint.


See.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Csheils said:


> We call it a SIV. Generally chanted towards a Canadien or Philly goaltender. Found somewhere in my pots and pans section.
> 
> Also at Beanpot tourneys. Ah the fun!


Is that ****ounced the same way as "sieve"?? Just wondering.:whistling2:

It's not only applied to goaltenders, but ER docs as well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Is that ****ounced the same way as "sieve"?? Just wondering.:whistling2:


Don't be obscene.


----------



## jwilks75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ebay is a great place to find stuff like that. http://www.ebay.com/itm/13-Dia-Round-Double-Stainless-Steel-Mesh-Strainer-Colander-with-16-Wood-Handle-/321290956453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ace6eeea5

Also check out restaurant supply places.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

I stock these fabric mesh strainers in my shops. They come in 1-gallon and 5-gallons sizes and are 60 mesh. Put them in the empty bucket folding the top over the edge, pour in the paint, pull out the strainer, and toss it away. I do have customers that rinse them after use also, to be used again another day.


----------

